# Which State / Territory for IT Project Manager / Business Analyst Role?



## obelixous (May 20, 2010)

I would appreciate inputs regarding which state / territory will be a better bet for IT Project Manager / Business Analyst Role.

I want to use this information to shortlist / choose the state to which I apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## obelixous (May 20, 2010)

I did a search on seek for project management roles in IT industry with a salary of $60K+ to get an idea of the demand side. 

Results in () indicate number of jobs for the city.

Sydney (630)
Melbourne (384)
Brisbane (104)
Perth (76)
ACT (47)
Adelaide (36)
Tamworth & North W... (5)
Wollongong, Illawa... (4)
Newcastle, Maitlan... (3)
Townsville & North... (3)


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

That's it.
http://www.australiaforum.com/jobs-work/5475-network-job-australia.html for some employment thoughts.


----------



## obelixous (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer Wanderer. 

The information on job sites pertains to Demand Aspects in the Job Market. Any pointers regarding the supply side aspects?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Sydney and Melbourne are the most logical choice since most larger companies have their offices there. They are actually quite similar despite the results you got.


----------



## obelixous (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for your inputs Dexter. I found a DEEWR report and HAYS Salary guide for information on job market which were useful. 

Does anyone know are certifications such as "PMP - Project Management Professional" and "Certified Scrum Master" in demand?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I have never heard of these certifications although I am not a project manager. If you already have Australian experience in your area it is good to do some negotiation with Hays or other recruitment agency. They are more than happy to organize you better paid work because they will earn more commission on this.


----------

